# Woodcraft Group Buy - CLOSED



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

UPDATE - 3/1/08 @ 8:05 a.m. EST

As best as I can tell, only our two Canadian friends have yet to receive their packages.  Therefore, I am marking this group buy "Closed" and directing my attention toward the next one.


UPDATE - 2/20/08 @ 8:35 p.m. EST

The following orders shipped today:

badvlad1
Brewmeister35
Dan_F
elody21
Geo in Winnipeg
Gruntster
Hosspen
Jarheaded
JC_UAH
JimBobTucson
ldb2000
Monty
rlharding
Varinokid

There's only one order left to ship, and that's RichAldrich's.  I can't send it because I don't have his shipping address.  I've sent a couple of emails to Rich, but no response as of yet.  Other than that, I'm just waiting on a couple of folks to get back to me on final shipping charges, and then we can close the books on another group buy.

I'm negotiating with the wife to let me run another Woodcraft group buy next month.  I can't guarantee she and I will reach a common ground that will permit this to happen but, if it does, be prepared with your shopping lists because

<center>IT WILL BE FAST and IT WILL BE FURIOUS.

*You've been warned*</u>.</center>


UPDATE - 2/19/08 @ 5:57 p.m. EST

The following IAP members should expect to see their packages within the next one to three days:

BruceK
dachemist
darrenjttu
Draken
drmcroberts
Edman2
follow3
GoodTurns
hazard
Husky
jamiller99
JeffinWIS
jimmyers
negid
NMDoug
Rags
randbcrafts
RHossack
turff49
twoofakind
wudwrkr
yooperbird

That means the final 15 packages will be shipped tomorrow.  All that's left to do is print mailing labels, tape them to the packages and take the packages to the post office.  

I'm waiting on a handful of you to send me a few dollars to cover shipping charges.  Please check your email for details.


UPDATE - 2/18/08 @ 5:27 p.m. EST

Great news.  I picked up all of the backordered items from Woodcraft, this afternoon.  If all goes well, I expect to have at least half the outstanding orders in tomorrow's mail with the balance out in Wednesday's.  

Pay attention to your email inbox if we have not finalized shipping charges as I will be sending you an email once I have your final shipping total calculated.  I'd like to resolve that before I put your package in the mail, if possible.


UPDATE - 2/08/08 @ 8:01 p.m. EST

I'll be tending to family business tomorrow (Saturday) and not paying attention to the IAP boards.  I will be monitoring email from time to time, however, so please send a PM to hancock1@comcast.net with "Woodcraft Group Buy" in the subject line if you need to get in touch with me for any reason.


UPDATE - 2/07/08 @ 11:13 a.m. EST

Yet another couple of partials are on their way to new owners:

follow3
Hosspen

Y'all are gonna be busy.   Those were some heavy boxes.


UPDATE - 2/06/08 @ 5:30 p.m. EST

Two more partial shipments left the Commonwealth of Virginia, today:

rlharding
Varinokid

There's some good news on the delivery end of things.  BruceK (no relation to SpecialK) reports all the way from Washington state that he received his shipment.  Since there's nothing left to do until the backorders arrive, I think I'll go take a nap.


UPDATE - 2/05/08 @ 5:48 p.m. EST

The following orders shipped today:

Brewmeister35
darrenjttu
gwd (complete)
jamiller99
Jarheaded
jedgerton (complete)
JimBobTucson
ldb2000
pentex (complete)
Proud_Poppa_of_2 (complete)
sptfr43 (complete)
Timbo (complete)
turff49 (shipment #2)

I will try to do some acounting tonight and email those of you with whom I need to settle on shipping charges.  I think there may be one of you for whom I estimated shipping based on the $4.60 flate rate envelope but decided to send it first class mail instead on account of it was cheaper, so a refund will be in order.

I don't think I've heard from the following people as to whether they want me to hold their orders until their backordered items arrive or if they prefer for me to ship their items as I receive them.  I really don't mind making multiple shipments, so don't think you're inconveniencing me by asking me to do so.  The only downside for you is that your total shipping cost will be greater if I make multiple shipments.  

badvlad1


UPDATE - 2/04/08 @ 3:43 p.m. EST

The following orders have shipped:

bruce119 (complete)
BruceK 
cdcarter (complete)
Codesman (complete)
donald19 (complete)
Dusty (complete)
kgwaugh (complete)
Monty 
turff49

I ran out of flat rate envelopes, or I would have gotten a few more out the door today.  Fear not, for I picked up an ample supply at the P.O. and I'll have another 10 orders or so shipped tomorrow.

I'm still waiting on about half of you affected by the backorder situation to let me know if you want me to hold your shipment until all items are received or if you want me to ship what I have as I receive it.  See the updates below for details.


UPDATE - 2/03/08 @ 11:46 a.m. EST

Woodcraft sent me an email with information on items that are on back order and when they are expected to arrive in the store.  

Expected in the store on 2/15/08</u>:
126086	Dart Kit, Electronic Point
142553	#2 MT 1/2" Keyed Chuck
147485	Round Pen Tube Case

Expected in the store on 2/22/08</u>:
123115	Perfume Applicator Kit
147072	European Platinum Pen Kit
147120	Wall Street II 5-pack Replacement Tubes
147161	Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings
147478	Wall Street II Tropical Island Bushings
148462	Wall Street II "Click" Platinum Pen Kit

I did a quick check of the orders and, of the 47 members who placed orders, only the following 12 members ARE NOT AFFECTED:

bruce119
cdcarter
Codesman
donald19
Dusty
gwd
jedgerton
kgwaugh
pentex
Proud_Poppa_of_2
sptfr43
Timbo

Of course, all of this is subject to my picking up the order and actually checking it.  The above is based entirely on information I received from Woodcraft.

Assuming the information in this update is accurate, please check your orders and send an email to me at hancock1@comcast.net stating whether (a) you would like me to hold your shipment until it is complete or (b) you would like me to ship what I have now and ship the remainder when it arrives.  If you choose option (b), I will let you know what the additional shipping expense comes to.  If you are just waiting on bushings or a single pen kit, for instance, I should be able to send those rather inexpensively (a buck or two or so or maybe more or maybe less but I'll know for sure when the time comes to actually send it).

Bear in mind that, in terms of the expected arrival date for the backordered items, this is only an EXPECTED date.  The item could come in earlier or later.  I'm giving you the best informatin I have, but I cannot guarantee its accuracy.


UPDATE - 2/02/08 @ 9:25 p.m. EST

I just got THE CALL from Ray at Woodcraft.  He has sorted our order and I can pick it up tomorrow after 12:00 noon.  He did tell me that some of the items are on backorder.  I will find out which items when I get the paperwork tomorrow and post them here so that you can figure out if you are affected.  I will pack the orders first that are not affected.

Also, the postman brought my video boxes today, so I have enough packing supplies to get started.  Look for the first shipments to be in the mail on Monday.  I'll post shipments here as they go out.


UPDATE - 2/02/08 @ 9:01 a.m. EST

I got the call, yesterday.  Our merchandise arived at the local Woodcraft store.  However, it is mixed in among four pallets of the store's weekly shipment, so it is not ready to be picked up.  I was told to expect a call today or tomorrow.

Also, the postman delivered 20 flat rate boxes, yesterday, so I'm in good shape as far as they go.  I'm still waiting on my shipment of video mailers and flat rate envelopes, but they should be here any day.  If they do not arrive by the time I need them, I'll just drive up to the post office and stand in the long line and ask for them.  No inconvenience is too great for y'all.  By the way, thanks to Birch Bark Bruce (bruce119) for the tip on the video-mailer-inside-the-flat-rate-envelope trick.

Stay tuned to this post.  I'll let you know right here the status of any backorders and when your shipment goes out.


UPDATE - 1/28/08 @ 3:55 p.m. EST

The funds have been audited against the order (successfully, thank goodness), the order has been submitted, receipt of the order has been confirmed with Woodcraft, and now we wait.

In the meantime, and at the request of several members, I have published a revised spreadsheet at the following URL:  http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p86uKMF7Us55tO1MEpClEYA.  This first page of the spreadsheet shows the items that each of our participating members ordered.  The second page summarizes the group's order.  At the bottom of the second page, you'll see a calculation showing how much we saved off list price, before taking into consideration transaction costs.

Folks, we saved $7,332.64!!!  That's enough money to buy almost every IAP member two double cheeseburgers off the McDonalds dollar menu, or a double cheesburger and small french fries, or . . .

On a rueful note, I regret that several members were unable to participate because their orders did not reach me until after the noon deadline.  In fact, I have to return a couple of PayPal payments, which I will do as soon as this update posts.  So that we could meet Woodcraft's order entry deadline and permit sufficient time on this end to reconcile the funds, strict adherence to the deadline was necessary.  I suspect, though, that another group buy opportunity will arise soon, and that any opportunity missed this time around can be rectified with the next opportunity.

In private emails to several of you, I reported that the merchandise should arrive at my local Woodcraft store next Monday.  In fact, I learned today that the typical arrival day is Friday.  If that holds true, I'll pick it up as soon as Woodcraft is ready for me to and start sorting, repacking and shipping it out.

I appreciate everyone's patience and cooperation.  Although the activity level has been high, this has gone pretty smoothly so far.  Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope the rest of the process fares as well.


UPDATE - 1/28/08 @ 12:01 p.m. EST

TIME.  The spreadsheet has been taken down so that I can manipulate it, perform a final accounting and send it to Ray at Woodcraft for submission to Woodcraft HQ.  Once I've done that, I'll post an update as to when we can expect the merchandise to arrive and the planned shipping schedule.


UPDATE - 1/28/08 @ 11:50 a.m. EST


10 - 9 - 8 . . .


UPDATE - 1/28/08 @ 11:08 a.m. EST

FINAL HOUR!!!  Get your orders and payments in.


UPDATE - 1/28/08 @ 12:35 a.m. EST

LESS THAN 12 HOURS TO GO until all orders must be entered and PayPal payments received.

As I write this, 38 members have placed orders for 1,271 items worth $6,400.67 after discount with IAP member savings equaling $5,618.57.  Thanks, Woodcraft!!!  And, there are more orders in the works.  As a matter of fact, I've received three additional PayPal payments in the period of time it's taken to write the foregoing.  Who doesn't love a sale?

I'll be available all morning to help you finalize your orders.  And, just because you've paid and your column has been moved to the "Paid Orders" sheet, that doesn't mean you can't still add something to your order.  Just ask Bruce, Dan, George, Bob, Jeff and Tim.  Heck, it's not noon EST on the 28th yet, is it?

So keep at it.  Scour the Woodcraft web site to make sure you haven't left anything out because this opportunity may not pass this way again.


UPDATE - 1/27/08 @ 1:10 p.m. EST

We're closing in on the order deadline.  It's less than 24 hours away.  At this point, we have 27 paid orders representing 838 items with a discounted value of $4,120.  Another 26 orders for 1,031 items worth over $5,000 are in the pipeline, and 15 additional members have expressed their desire to place orders, although they have yet to put numbers to spreadsheet.

What you haven't seen is the flurry of private email activity that has occured between me and most of you as questions are asked and answered.  It has given me the chance to get to know you and I am grateful for the opportunity.  Really!  We have some neat and interesting members in this organization.  I've barely moved away from my laptop over the past several days.  When not handling email and dealing with spreadsheet issues, I've used my time to look at member web sites and photo galleries to see what kinds of things you're into.  As a result, I've learned about you and I've learned more about pen making and turning in general.

Right now, I'm going to take a short break to help a neighbor turn some pens for his mom and dad.  Then, I'll be back to answer more questions, estimate shipping for those who are ready pay, and move columns around on the spreadsheet.


UPDATE - 1/26/08 @ 5:45 p.m. EST

Uh, Oh!!  Another Google spreadsheet bugaboo has beset us and I have had to remove access for all members so that I can fix the problem.  Space limitation is the culprit yet again, as more people have asked to place orders and there have been more requests for items to be added.  All of this is fine, of course.  What good is a group buy if you can't buy?  However, there still are about 17 columns dedicated to members with no entries, and that real estate is sorely needed.  Therefore,

IF NO ORDER IS ENTERED IN A MEMBER'S COLUMN BY MIDNIGHT E.S.T. SATURDAY, JANUARY 26, 2008 AND THAT MEMBER HAS NOT OTHERWISE NOTIFIED ME SINCE THE POSTING OF THIS MESSAGE OF HIS INTENTION TO PLACE AN ORDER, THAT MEMBER'S COLUMN WILL BE REMOVED.

Sorry, but we really need the space.


UPDATE - 1/25/08 @ 9:15 p.m. EST

What a day!!!  There has been non-stop group buy activity.  About seven orders have closed with over $1,000 in payments made.  Thanks to those of you who have done so.

This morning's fix to the spreadsheet appears only to have been temporary.  New columns have been added to accomodate more members wanting to join the buy, and new rows have been added to allow the purchase of items previously not listed.  So we are back to where we were early this morning. Hence, a repeat of the earlier plea, but in larger type to stress the urgency:

*IMPORTANT*:  If you do not intend to place an order, PLEASE LET ME KNOW so that I can remove your column.  We need the space.

Remember that the order and payment deadline is noon EST on Monday, January 28.</u>

PayPal payments should be directed to me at hancock1@comcast.net.  Send me an email before you pay and I will estimate shipping charges, if possible.  I am basing shipping estimates on the use of USPS $4.60 flate rate envelopes or $8.95 flat rate boxes.  If your order won't fit into one of those, then we'll have to wait until I can package it and weigh it before we can determine shipping options and costs.  In that case, you can PayPal me up front for the order and then later for the shipping charges.  

If I overestimate shipping charges, I will refund the difference or you can donate it to IAP, always a popular option, but always your option.

Let me know by email if there is anything I can do to help you personally.  Let me know by a post to this thread if there is anything I can do to help you as a mmber of this group generally.


UPDATE - 1/25/08 @ 9:52 a.m. EST

I just reloaded the spreadsheet, so all of you on the Google email list should have received another Google email with a link to the new spreadsheet.  Apparently, the spreadsheet had grown to a size Google was unwilling to handle.  So, I deleted all items that no one had yet expressed interest in.  I will add those items or other items if anybody wants them.  Just let me know.

*IMPORTANT*:  If you do not intend to place an order, PLEASE LET ME KNOW so that I can remove your column.  We need the space.

I still have to work my way through a lot of email related to this group buy, so please continue to exercise the highest degree of patience with which your Creator graced you.  The wife is ill, my boy is cranky due to end-of-semester exams, we ran out of vodka two hours ago and the ABC store won't open until noon.  You can appreciate my misery.


UPDATE - 1/23/08 @ 1:15 p.m. EST

I received the discounted prices from Woodcraft this morning - 50% off pen kits, 30% off everything else we submitted except for the acrylic pen blanks which will go for $2.49 each (or 37.6% off).

I posted a new spreadsheet and removed access to the old one.  I also had Google send automated emails to all of you (plus a handful of new folks) who had access to the old spreadsheet.  Anybody else who wants to place an order should send me an email at hancock1@comcast.net and I will add your name to the access list.  Include your email address and IAP user name.

ORDER DEADLINE - Monday, January 28, 2008 at 12:00 noon EST.

PayPal payments must be made at the time of your order.  If you plan to pay by a means other than PayPal, I need to have funds in hand (my hand) not later than Friday, February 1, 2008 at 12:00 noon EST.

Stay tuned for further details.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Wow, 50% discount sounds great!  While I prefer silver-coloured platings, that's a deal you just can't pass up!  Count me in, with a list to be determined later - I'll have to check the catalogue closely now!


----------



## JC_UAH

Count me in.

Jeff


----------



## Marc Phillips

I have a Woodcraft catalog around here somewhere... I would be interested...


----------



## JC_UAH

Count me in.

Jeff


----------



## penhead

Maybe just my confusion, but does that mean $3K with or without the discount?
In other words, $3K minus 50% discount means you only need $1500 to make the deal..??
Or do you mean you need to have orders totaling $6000 for the 50% discount to make $3K..??


----------



## Draken

If the 50% applies to the Crush Grind (ceramic) pepper mill shaft mechanism (part #146928), put me down for 6.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> 
> Maybe just my confusion, but does that mean $3K with or without the discount?
> In other words, $3K minus 50% discount means you only need $1500 to make the deal..??
> Or do you mean you need to have orders totaling $6000 for the 50% discount to make $3K..??



Fair question.  I didn't write that part very plainly.  The storeowner and I spoke hypothetically and no commitments were made on either end. I asked him what kind of a discount he would give us if I brought him a $3,000 order for pen kits.  He said 50%.  I asked about other items Woodcraft carries, and he said the discount depended on the specific item due to the variety of suppliers from which they come, margins, shipping costs, etc.  

So, while the 50% discount was predicated on $3,000 worth of pen kits at list price, I don't think that necessarily means we can't still get 50% off the kits if we bring him a sizeable order otherwise.  At this point, I'd like to take him a list of everything IAP members are interested in, even if the pen kit portion is less than $3,000 list - and see what he's willing to do for us.


----------



## negid

Very interested here. I'm just getting started and need a lot of supplies. Any discounts is a big plus.


----------



## joeatact

Count me in for sierra click pens


----------



## Jarheaded

Count me in for a big order.I help the local store a lot and I can't get that kind of dicount.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Count me in for a big order.I help the local store a lot and I can't get that kind of dicount.



Thanks for your support of the Woodcraft group buy, Johnnie.  

If my boy and I were more organized, we'd probably order more stuff online.  The way it is, we realize what we need as we need it, so we end up piling into the car and driving about 10 miles to our local Woodcraft store.  (I guess that's our version of "just in time inventory.")  

Consequently, we've received a lot of those "thank you for your recent purchase" cards from the owner over the past year.  Of course, the dust collection system, air handler, wet grinder, gouge set, numerous pen kits, wood for flat work, you get the picture, has all added up to a certain amount of loyalty on the owner's part.  I'm thinking he sees this as a way to show his appreciation, and I expect he'll still make a buck or two, so everybody wins.  At least, I hope that's the way it works out.


----------



## kruger

Count me for, wall street II& III pens, tropical series and churchill pens.


----------



## sptfr43

I'm in also


----------



## donald19

I'm looking for Bottle Stoppers and normally buy stuff in multiples of 10 to get better prices. So if this works out I'll be able to change my buying habits and be able to be a little more diverse on products bought.  And as a newbe turner I'll be able to gain experience on other   projects.  That's what I like about this hobby it sort of pays for itself and gift giving to family and friends.

Don


----------



## freedomhouse

I would be interested in 100 (one hundred) Wall Street II #146595 once I know the price.....


----------



## NMDoug

I would get in on this as well.


----------



## ldb2000

Count me in for some pen kits


----------



## TowMater

Count me in, the wife and I will study the Woodcraft pen offering and get alist together for you.

Todd


----------



## darrenjttu

Count me in for pen kits and bottle stoppers.


----------



## darrenjttu

Count me in for pen kits and bottle stoppers.


----------



## JimBobTucson

Count me in for pen kits, bottle stoppers, and even a grinder or two if the discount will carry over to them. Here is the short list of items I am interested in:

Pens
148461 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Gold - 10
148462 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Platinum - 10
148460 - Ultra Cigar Pen gold w/chrome - 5
148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen chrome w/gold - 5
I will probably add more later

Other items (quantities are estimates depending if and how much they will be discounted)

147487 - Kaleidoscope Egg Kit - list $9.99 - qty - 10
147488 - Egg Stand - list $5.50 - qty - 10
823116 - Toothpick Holder Key Ring - list $3.99 - qty 30
146928 - Ceramic Pepper Mill Mech / shaft - list $15.50 - qty 10
836527 - Stainless Steel Travel Mug Turning Kit - list $9.99 - qty 5
822942 - Bottle Stoppers - list $5.99 qty - 10
148457 - Deluxe Pen Blank Center Drilling Vise - list $69.99 - qty 1


----------



## Brewmeister35

I'd probably be in for 6 gold and 6 platinum wall street II click pen kits


----------



## Hosspen

Michael Hancock
I'd be interested in the following (hoping your woodcraft store has better luck than the one near me at being able to keep any popular kits in stock) I appreciate what you are doing.
30  148461  WSII Click gold pen kits
30  148462  WSII Click Platinum Pen kits 
20  147156  Platinum Premium Cigar pen kits
40  146596  WSII Woodcraft Gold pen kits
Do you know if this would be off the single pen rate or 50% off the multiple price?
Thanks again,


----------



## England14

I couldn't afford a big order but I'd go for some supplies and a few kits.


----------



## glennw

i am interested in knowing whats going to bought  micromesh would be of some interest maybe certain pen kits too.


----------



## bruce119

I would jion in too. I would have to check to see what I would want but would probaly spend about spend about $100.00 or so.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Randy_

Woodcraft is essentially a reseller of Berea kits.  From what I read, there selection is a bit limited and their prices a little higher than others.  Have you looked into buying directle from Berea or maybe from AS?


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Woodcraft is essentially a reseller of Berea kits.  From what I read, there selection is a bit limited and their prices a little higher than others.  Have you looked into buying directle from Berea or maybe from AS?



Randy -

My reasons for approaching Woodcraft were twofold.  First, I noticed from looking over previous group buys that they were pen kit oriented.  As a newbie, I have a need for and interest in other things such as supplies, tools and non-pen/pencil kits.  Second, since I know my local Woodcraft storeowner, it was easy to just ask the man what kind of interest he had in working with us; hence, this thread.

Like the other group buys, this is not the be-all, end-all of group buys.  I hope it will be helpful to other newbies like me who use mainly the types of kits Woodcraft sells.  I have compared Woodcraft's prices to Berea's and Arizona Silhouette's.  Some are higher and some are lower, so it is difficult to make an across-the-board assessment.  

Once I get through this buy, assuming the level of interest materializes such that it goes forward, I will be more than happy to take on another buy with a different supplier geared toward a different segment of the IAP membership.  I am too new at this to have developed any supplier loyalties, so I'll go wherever the crowd leads me.  For this buy, Woodcraft suits my needs and I hope it will suit the needs of enough other members to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Jarheaded

I checked my funds and found that I am going to get into trouble. I am used to getting into trouble and will go somewhere between 2-300 or more.
Go for it,we can get this one done and get you some points with the local owner.
Johnnie


----------



## RichAldrich

I am interested as well.  Wall street II for now. maybe more.
Thanks Rich


----------



## jimmyers

I would be willing to go in for 5 or so perfume pen kits and bushings. Maby a few more depending on the price.

SWMBO saw them in a catalog I received and you know what that means.....


5        Perfume Applicator Pen #123115  
1        Perfume Pen Bushings #06R04


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Hosspen_
> 
> Do you know if this would be off the single pen rate or 50% off the multiple price?



Mike -

The discount will be off the single pen list price.  Sorry it took me so long to answer your question.  I have added your items to the spreadsheet, though.


----------



## wudwrkr

Here is what I would be interested in as long as the discount is in effect:

5 - Wall St. II Click Pen Platinum       #148462 List $12.99
2 - Ultra Cigar Pen Gold with Chrome     #148460  List $12.99
2 - Ultra Cigar Pen Chrome with Gold     #148459  List $12.99
2 - Wall Street II Tropical Abalone      #147475  List $19.99
2 - Wall Street II Tropical MOP          #147474  List $19.99
2 - Wall Street II Tropical Brn Coconut  #147476  List $19.99
2 - Wall Street II Tropical Wht Coconut  #147476  List $19.99
1 - Wall Street II Tropical Bushings     #147478  List  $3.99
1 - Wall Street II Bushings              #146597  List  $3.99
1 - Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings    #147161  List  $3.99
6 - Perfume Applicator Pens              #123115  List  $3.50
1 - Perfume Pen Bushings                 #06R04   List  $4.99

Depending upon the discount I am also interested in:
2 - Woodcraft Dart Kit #126085 List $14.50
2 - Woodcraft Dart Kit #126086 List $12.50
6 - Pepper Mill Mechanism #146927 List $13.50

I'm looking forward to see if your Woodcraft contact will come through on this.


----------



## turff49

I'm interested in getting in on this and will have to study the catalog a bit. Probably in the 200-400 range though. 
Brian


----------



## saltwein

I would be interested also.

Regards, Steve


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by freedomhouse_
> 
> I would be interested in 100 (one hundred) Wall Street II #146595 once I know the price.....



Bob -

I added 100 Wall Street II's (standard gold, item #146595) to the spreadsheet under your name.  The price will be no greater than $3.50 each.  This is not a commitment.  I just need to know the total level of interest so the storeowner knows what he's dealing with.


----------



## twoofakind

I sent you an email fo rhte spreadsheet. I will be in for a few pen kits as well.
Andy


----------



## RonRaymond

I'd be in for at least 4 of the kaleidoscopes and stands and some pen kits...probably less than $100 total.  Any chance of getting letter opener kits at the 50% discount?  I'd be interested in several of the cigar style letter openers.


----------



## louisbry

Here is what I would be interested in as long as the discount is in effect:

6 - Wall St. II Click Pen Platinum #148462 List $12.99
3 - Ultra Cigar Pen Gold with Chrome #148460 List $12.99
3 - Ultra Cigar Pen Chrome with Gold #148459 List $12.99
1 - Wall Street II Bushings #146597 List $3.99

Depending upon the discount I am also interested in:
2 - Woodcraft Dart Kit #126085 List $14.50
2 - Pepper Mill Mechanism #146927 List $13.50

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## dachemist

Please put me down for the following:

2 - Wall St. II Click Pen Platinum #148462 List $12.99
1 - Ultra Cigar Pen Gold with Chrome #148460 List $12.99
1 - Ultra Cigar Pen Chrome with Gold #148459 List $12.99
1 - Wall Street II Bushings #146597 List $3.99
1 - Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings #147161 List $3.99
5 - Platinum slim line pens  #147074 List $4.99
5 - Platinum slim line pencils #147075 List $4.99

Thanks.


----------



## Dan_F

I'd like:

 (6) 147459 Wall St 2
 (6) 147460 Wall St 2

Dan


----------



## maxwell_smart007

I've tried sending you a few emails to get that spreadsheet...is your inbox filtering my messages, perhaps? 

Andrew


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> I've tried sending you a few emails to get that spreadsheet...is your inbox filtering my messages, perhaps?
> 
> Andrew



Andrew -

I've received your emails and responded to each.  Not sure what's going on here.  Also, I added your email address to the spreadsheet.  I PM'd you and asked you to try emailing me directly to my email address.  Let's see if we can't get to the bottom of this.  

Michael


----------



## RHossack

I'd like to order a few pens if possible.

Pens
148461 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Gold - 2
148462 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Platinum - 2
148460 - Ultra Cigar Pen gold w/chrome - 2
148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen chrome w/gold - 2


----------



## twoofakind

When you here back from the owner and depending on the final price, I would like the following:
2-146018  Navigator Screw Cap Pen Kit  $9.99
4-148461  Wall Street II "Click" Pen Kit Gold  $8.99
3-148462  Wall Street II "Click" Pen Kit Platinum  $12.99
3-148459  Ultra Cigar Pen Kit Chrome w/ Gold  $12.99
3-148460  Ultra Cigar Pen Kit Gold w/ Chrome  $12.99
1-146019  Navigator Bushings  $5.50
1-147161  Cigar Bushings  $3.99
2-147269  Leatherette Pen Case  $3.99
1-148333  Fractured Ice Blank  $3.99
1-148334  Blue Crush Blank  $3.99


----------



## Codesman

I have added 20 slimline cobalt gold to the spreadsheet.

I would also be interested in the following if it could be added.

5 126665 Screw cap Rollerball Cobalt gold 8.99
5 144935 Screw Cap Rollerball Black T/N   15.99
1 06s89  Screw Cap Bushings     4.99


Shawn[]


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

No problem, Shawn.  I'll add the other items to the list.  I see you haven't wasted any time exercising your new membership privileges!   Welcome to the club.


----------



## Mather323

I would like to add  if you still can,
1     147460   Black Titanium w/platinum   Wallsteet II
1     146597   Bushing    Wallstreet II 


Thank you      Mike Conway


----------



## rlharding

I am interested and will get back to you shortly. I have maxed out my budget three times already so a fourth will balance it out.


----------



## bruce119

Michael

Could you put me in for 

20 #146018 Navigator
10 #148461 Wall St II click pen

I tried to do it myself and started too but the screen changed rite in the middle of doing it and my name diapered. I think when a few users use it at the same time it gets messy.

So maybe not a good idea to give access to others.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Bruce -

You're right about it getting messy when a lot of folks are trying to use it at once.  Anyway, I have your items entered.


----------



## rlharding

I have it figured now - though I wish I could buy much more if the 50% does come through.

5 Black Ti/gold wall street II 147479             16.99 8.50?
5 Ti/Plat          ""           147460            16.99 8.50?

Bushings 146597                                    3.99  2.00?

That would be $87 before shipping is included right?


----------



## maxwell_smart007

New email worked - thanks very much!  I'll get my order in in a day or two!  

Andrew


----------



## rlharding

I have it figured now - though I wish I could buy much more if the 50% does come through.

5 Black Ti/gold wall street II 147479             16.99 8.50?
5 Ti/Plat          ""           147460            16.99 8.50?

Bushings 146597                                    3.99  2.00?

That would be $87 before shipping is included right?


----------



## RichAldrich

Can you add 2 additional blanks to the spreadsheet please.  Item 148325 Acrylic Stripe "SKY".  Also, item 148202 Acrylic swirl "Turquoise."  I will want 5 of each.

Thanks   Rich


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by RichAldrich_
> 
> Can you add 2 additional blanks to the spreadsheet please.  Item 148325 Acrylic Stripe "SKY".  Also, item 148202 Acrylic swirl "Turquoise."  I will want 5 of each.
> 
> Thanks   Rich



Will do, Rich.


----------



## Dusty

Michael Count me in for the following. 
5- Shaft type Pepper Mill Mechanisms catalog #146928 -$15.99 Each?
  Thanks,
Chuck Hans


----------



## W3DRM

Michael - Have sent you an email. Am interested purchasing some pen kits. Will look through the Woodcraft catalog and let you know what items to add to the order.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## GoodTurns

I'm interested in:
2x 147120 (tubes)
3x 146597 (bushings)
10x 148462 (WSII click Platinum)
5x 147460 (WSII BLack Titanium w/Platinum)
5x 147459 (WSII BLack Titanium w/gold)

Please PM me a total and your Paypal ID

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Jarheaded

Mike,
  I'm confused, did you get an order from me?
  Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## W3DRM

Michael,

Here is a list of the items I would like to order:


Qty  Number - Description - Plating
---  ------   -----------   -------
 5 - 124644 - Solid Clip Pen Kit - Platinum
 5 - 147074 - Platinum Pen Kit - Platinum
 5 - 123052 - Solid Clip Pen Kit - Cobalt Gold
 2 - 145227 - Toni Twist Pen Kit - Unknown
 2 - 06S45  - Gold Cap Pen Kit - Standard Gold
 2 - 124962 - Black Cap Pen Kit - Standard Gold
 1 - 147072 - Platinum Pen Kit - Platinum
 1 - 126680 - Screw Cap FP Kit - Woodcraft Gold
 1 - 126665 - Screw Cap Rollerball Pen Kit - Cobalt Gold
 1 - 148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen Kit - Chrome w/Gold
 1 - 147156 - Premium Cigar Pen Kit Platinum - Platinum
 1 - 147157 - Premium Cigar Pen Kit - Bright Black
 2 - 146767 - 	Woodworker's/Artist's Pencil Kit - Standard Gold
 2 - 823116 - Toothpick Holder Key Ring Kit - Standard Gold
 1 - 145228 - Toni Twist Pen	
 1 - 146640 - Toothpick Holder Key Ring Bushings	
 1 - 123951 - Pen Sleeves - Black
Please PM me with the total amount of the order and your PayPal ID.

Thanks,


----------



## RichAldrich

Michael:  I lost the link.  Please resend to PM.  When do we pay?  I have paypal.


----------



## RichAldrich

Sorry, PM bringiton2@bellsouth.net


----------



## kgwaugh

Michael,

Here is what I have put together; please confirm totals etc., add shipping/handling, and PM me for PayPal.

Thanks,
Gene Waugh
Elgin, IL

5 - 147074  @ 2.50 = $12.50 Platinum Finish Slim Style Pen Kit
5 - 147075  @ 2.50 = $12.50 Platinum Finish Slim Style Pencil Kit
5 - 822947  @ 4.00 = $20.00 Black Titanium Slim Style Pen
5 - 145652  @ 3.75 = $18.75 European Black Titanium Pen Kit
3 - 144869  @ 6.00 = $18.00 Classic American, Black Titanium Finish
3 - 836527  @ 7.00 = $21.00 16 Ounce Travel Mug Turning Kit
1 - 06S53   @ 2.45 = $ 2.45 European Tubes
1 - 06S88   @ 3.50 = $ 3.50 American Tubes
1 - 06S62   @ 4.90 = $ 4.90 European Bushings
1 - 06S89   @ 3.50 = $ 3.50 American Bushings
                     $117.10


----------



## Monty

Thanks for coordinating this buy. I'll definitely be placing an order, but probably not until sometime this weekend when I see how the finances work out. Right now I'm way over budget on the order.


----------



## kgwaugh

Yes, I too want to thank you for putting this together.  I prefer to not think about the amount of work you have to date, and will be, putting in on this project!!

Gene


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Mike,
> I'm confused, did you get an order from me?
> Thanks, Johnnie



Johnnie -

There's a whole slew of stuff under your name on the spreadsheet.  Except for the PowerMatic lathe that Mudder put on there (shhh!!!  I wasn't supposed to tell), I assumed you put those things there.  Take a look.  If that's your order, let me know and I'll estimate shipping and PM you with the total.  Then, you can send me a PayPal payment.


----------



## RichAldrich

Michael:

payment sent by paypal.  
rich


----------



## turff49

Mike,
I should have my order to you this afternoon. gotta sit down and see just what all I need. Brian


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by RichAldrich_
> 
> Michael:
> 
> payment sent by paypal.
> rich



I got it, Rich.  Thanks.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by turff49_
> 
> Mike,
> I should have my order to you this afternoon. gotta sit down and see just what all I need. Brian



I appreciate the "heads up," Brian.  Take your time.  I just want to make sure that those members who have columns on the spreadsheet plan to use them.  I'll make sure yours doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## wudwrkr

Michael,
I just saw the deadline posted for this group buy.  I believe I'm all set.  I estimated that I will need a flat rate box and added that to the postage.  Let me know if you think the total is correct and I'll get you payment tonight.  

Thanks for taking this on.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> 
> Michael,
> I just saw the deadline posted for this group buy.  I believe I'm all set.  I estimated that I will need a flat rate box and added that to the postage.  Let me know if you think the total is correct and I'll get you payment tonight.
> 
> Thanks for taking this on.  I really appreciate it.



Dave -

Everything looks good.  The only concern I have is the waterfall displays fitting in the flat rate boxes since I don't know exactly how big the displays are.  We'll just assume for now that they'll fit.  When they come in, if it turns out they won't fit, we'll come up with a Plan B at that time.  Fair enough?

You can PayPal me at hancock1@comcast.net.


----------



## turff49

Mike,
I'd like to add a couple items that aren't on the spreadsheet. Please add 1 each of
144631 - Bottle Stopper kit
147887 - Ceramic peppermill kit - Cherry

The bottle stopper kit has 4 kits, the mandrel and the bit.
The peppermill kit includes a blank, the book on peppermills, and the shaft mechanism.
Add those to my list and I can send you a paypal.
Thanks, Brian


----------



## BruceK

Mike here is my order:

4 - 148461 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Gold 
6 - 148462 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Platinum
4 - 148460 - Ultra Cigar Pen gold w/chrome 
4 - 148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen chrome w/gold 
4-  147156 â€“ Premium Cigar Pen Platinum 
5 - 147074 - Platinum finish slim line pens   
5 - 147075 - Platinum finish slim line pencils  
6 - 123115 - Perfume Applicator Pens 

1 - 147161 - Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings 
1 -  06R03 â€“ Pen/Pencil Bushings, Slim Style 
2 -  06R68 â€“ Pen Replacement Tube Set â€“ (5 Pair) 
2 â€“ 147568 â€“ Replacement Tubes Premium Cigar Pen (5 Pair) 
Let me know the final amount.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## rlharding

I'm sorry but I have looked through the 5 pages and can't see the link to the spread sheet.  Can you provide it please?


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> Mike here is my order:
> 
> 4 - 148461 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Gold
> 6 - 148462 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Platinum
> 4 - 148460 - Ultra Cigar Pen gold w/chrome
> 4 - 148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen chrome w/gold
> 4-  147156 â€“ Premium Cigar Pen Platinum
> 5 - 147074 - Platinum finish slim line pens
> 5 - 147075 - Platinum finish slim line pencils
> 6 - 123115 - Perfume Applicator Pens
> 
> 1 - 147161 - Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings
> 1 -  06R03 â€“ Pen/Pencil Bushings, Slim Style
> 2 -  06R68 â€“ Pen Replacement Tube Set â€“ (5 Pair)
> 2 â€“ 147568 â€“ Replacement Tubes Premium Cigar Pen (5 Pair)
> Let me know the final amount.  Thanks for doing this!



Bruce, PM sent.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> I'm sorry but I have looked through the 5 pages and can't see the link to the spread sheet.  Can you provide it please?




Ruth, PM sent.


----------



## turff49

Here's the last few things I need to add:

129956 - Classic American w Spiderweb filagree.  add 4 of these
129854 - Oxford ballpoint pen kit - 6 of these
144982 - Robusto Rollerball pen kit - 6 of these
144983 - Robusto bushing set - 1 set
129305 - Pocket tool pen kit - 8 of these
129482- Pocket tool bushing set - 1 set

That should finish me. And I'll be set for presents for all my coworkers at Christmas.
Brian


----------



## rlharding

Michael, please add 10 (ten)  Wall St II gold #146595 to my order.

thanks


----------



## Monty

Here's my list (finaly got it figured):
148461 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Gold - 3
148462 - Wall Street II "Click" Pen Platinum - 3
148460 - Ultra Cigar Pen gold w/chrome - 6
148459 - Ultra Cigar Pen chrome w/gold - 6
147475 - Wall Street II Tropical Abalone - 3  
147474 - Wall Street II Tropical MOP - 3
147161 - Premium Cigar Pen/Pencil Bushings - 1
147478 - Wall Street II Tropical Island bushings - 1


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Mike
I could"nt decide what I wanted , the loml had to help fill the list
so here it is:
1-147474 Wall Street II Tropical Island Mother of Pearl Pen Kit Standard Gold $10.00
2-147475 Wall Street II Tropical Island Abalone Pen Kit Standard Gold $20.00
3-148462 Wall Street II "Click" Pen Kit Platinum $19.50
3-148461 Wall Street II "Click" Pen Kit HRD-20 Gold $13.50
1-148459 Ultra Cigar Pen Kit Chrome w/ Gold Chrome w/ Gold $6.50
1-148460 Ultra Cigar Pen Kit Gold w/ Chrome Gold w/ Chrome $6.50
1-147120 Wall Street II 5-pack replacement tubes $2.10
1-147952 Navigator Pen Kit Replacement Tubes $2.45

Total $80.55 +s&h&pp
Please pm me with a total


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Butch -

PM sent.


----------



## ldb2000

Mike -

paypal sent


----------



## pentex

Mike, just sent paypal.


----------



## kgwaugh

Second PayPal sent

Gene
kgwaugh


----------



## wudwrkr

Michael,
I paid via PayPal last night.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Dave, Gene and Butch - you've each been moved to the "Paid Orders" page of the spredsheet.  Thanks.


----------



## elody21

I am ready to place my order. How do I find the spread sheet? Thanks Alice


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by elody21_
> 
> I am ready to place my order. How do I find the spread sheet? Thanks Alice



Alice -

PM sent.


----------



## Brewmeister35

Order finished and paypal sent.  Thanks Michael


----------



## sptfr43

paypal sent. thanks


----------



## turff49

Paypsl sent Mike.
Thanks for all the hard work!!
Brian
PS- We can settle up on shipping after you get it packed.


----------



## darrenjttu

Paypal sent.


----------



## Timbo

Payment sent.  Thank you.


----------



## W3DRM

By my clock it is now 12:00 NOON EST. That means this offer is now closed. Personally, I can't thank Michael enough for doing this for us. I can just imagine the amount of effort it has taken him to put this together and the hard part is yet to come when he receives the order and then has to sort everything out and mail the goodies to us.

Michael, are you going to post or send out the link to the final spreadsheet? It would be nice for all of us who ordered to see the final listing.

Thanks again!


----------



## wlk

Michael
Here it is

Please write me back for a total to be paid thru PayPal

Thanks so much for doing this

Wade Kuhlewind


148030 Teal Spalted Maple Stabilized Pen Blank
Status: In Stock  $7.99 $0.00 $15.98 


Qyt 1   148285 Acrylic Pen Blank Royal blue
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $3.99 


Qyt 4   148218 Acrylic Pen Blank Kelly Green
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $15.96 


Qty 2   148224 Acrylic Pen Blank Pink Flamingo
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $7.98 


Qty 1   148227 Acrylic Pen Blank Rage Red
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $3.99 


Qty 1   148247 Acrylic Pen Blank Caribbean Blue
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $3.99 


Qty 1   148275 Acrylic Pen Blank Garnet
Status: In Stock  $3.99 $0.00 $3.99 


Qty 1   06R34 Bubinga, 3/4" x 3/4" x 5" - 10 pieces per pack
Status: In Stock  $9.99 $0.00 $9.99 


Qty 4   147203 Atlas Ball Point Pen Kit Gold
Status: In Stock  $4.99 $0.00 $19.96 


Qty 6   147205 Atlas Ball Point Pen Kit Platinum
Status: In Stock  $6.99 $0.00 $41.94 


Qty 1   145998 Professional Pen Turning Mandrel #1 MT
Status: In Stock  $19.99 $0.00 $19.99 


NOTE: THE ITEMS BELOW ARE CLOSEOUTS AND DO NOT HAVE AN ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT

Qty 3  827714 AA Pen Blank Black w/Orange Lines 3/4" x 3/4" x 5"
Status: In Stock  $2.99 $0.00 $8.97 


Qty 3  827727 AA Pen Blank Yellow with Black Lines 3/4" x 3/4" x 5"
Status: In Stock  $2.99 $0.00 $5.98


----------



## ldb2000

WOW !!!!  $7332.64 SAVED!!!  now that's what I call a savings !!!
Michael thank you ever so much for doing this....YOU ROCK !!!...



I forgot the similes...old timers is setting in


----------



## rlharding

Michael, tremendous work, thanks!


----------



## pentex

I see my order has shipped. Michael, thanks for doing this. Must be an awful lot of work and time consuming.


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> UPDATE - 2/05/08 @ 5:48 p.m. EST
> 
> The following orders shipped today:
> 
> Proud_Poppa_of_2 (complete)



Please tell me you didn't mail this one![)]


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> UPDATE - 2/05/08 @ 5:48 p.m. EST
> 
> The following orders shipped today:
> 
> Proud_Poppa_of_2 (complete)



Please tell me you didn't mail this one![)]


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by pentex_
> 
> I see my order has shipped. Michael, thanks for doing this. Must be an awful lot of work and time consuming.



It is a lot of work, Harold, but I'm fortunate to have the time right now to give to this.  IAP is a great service provided by a great bunch of people like yourself and I've certainly taken from it more than I've been able to give back.  It's just one way to pay my dues.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> UPDATE - 2/05/08 @ 5:48 p.m. EST
> 
> The following orders shipped today:
> 
> Proud_Poppa_of_2 (complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you didn't mail this one![)]
Click to expand...


OK, Jon.  I fe-mailed it.


----------



## wudwrkr

I just saw your post about the backorders.  I can wait for my order.


----------



## dachemist

Hi Michael, I can wait for my order as well.

Thanks.


----------



## rlharding

Michael,
as per my pm, please send me what you have.

Thanks!


----------



## turff49

My 1st box arrived today! Woohoo!!!! It's like Christmas in Feb. Next box will probably be her tomorrow or Friday. WoW!!![8D]


----------



## Dusty

Got my box today also Michael, Thanks a lot for doing this buy
 Chuck


----------



## Monty

Man it was a late Christmas today when I got home. Three (count em 3) boxes for me and the pens from your buy was one of them. Thanks for taking the reins of the headache.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Mannie, Chuck and Brian -

Go make something purdy.


----------



## Codesman

Michael,

    We recieved ours yesterday.  Thanks for all your effort on this purchase.  It must have been a lot of work.  

Shawn & Josh


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Codesman_
> 
> Michael,
> 
> We recieved ours yesterday.  Thanks for all your effort on this purchase.  It must have been a lot of work.
> 
> Shawn & Josh




Glad to do it, Shawn.  If I recall correctly, Josh is only a few months older than my son, Stewart.  Father and son working side by side in the shop - it don't get no better than that. Am I right?


----------



## pentex

Michael, got mine today and again thanks for doing this.


----------



## Codesman

Michael,

Yes my son is 14.  It is very enjoyable to be able to work together.  My father and I worked together in a family business for over 20 years. I am glad that my son and I are able to do something together and that I can teach him a skill that he will use in the future and pass on.

Shawn


----------



## pentex

Michael, got mine today and again thanks for doing this.


----------



## Jarheaded

Hi Michael,
 It was nice getting that box today. I thought it would take longer.  Thanks for doing all this work and doing so well at it.
Johnnie


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Harold and Johnnie -

Glad you received your packages.  I hope everything arrived safe and sound.  It's nice when a plan comes together, isn't it?


----------



## bruce119

I got mine as well all safe and sound.

You did a fine job.
Thank You
Bruce


----------



## Timbo

Micheal - Thank you very much for putting together this Group Buy.  It was extreamly well organized, and handled in the most professional way.  I can't tell you how much I appreciated the opportunity to participate.  

I checked everything and the item counts were accurate.  You should have the Paypal payment for shipping by now. Thanks again.

PS: You know your're going to have to make this an annual event.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by Timbo_
> 
> PS: You know your're going to have to make this an annual event.



Thanks for the kind words, Tim.  As a matter of fact, there were several people who just missed the deadline on this buy, so I was thinking of putting together another one toward the end of March if there's enough interest.  Since this was my first group buy, I had a chance to learn a few things that will help me be more efficient next time around.  Stay tuned.


----------



## ldb2000

Hi Michael
Got my 1st box today....thanks again....next group buy will be over the top


----------



## JimBobTucson

It was like Christmas all over again. The Mailman dropped off two large boxes full of goodies. I know I still owe you for postage for these two boxes and for the future backordered parts (which you can just put a couple stamps on and ship it by First Class mail). PM me with a total, and I will get you squared up. 

Thanks again for taking this on. You did a great job...


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> 
> It was like Christmas all over again. The Mailman dropped off two large boxes full of goodies. I know I still owe you for postage for these two boxes and for the future backordered parts (which you can just put a couple stamps on and ship it by First Class mail). PM me with a total, and I will get you squared up.
> 
> Thanks again for taking this on. You did a great job...



Nothing wrong with a litlle post-Christmas Christmas, eh, JB?  We'll settle up on the shipping when the rest of your stuff gets here.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> Hi Michael
> Got my 1st box today....thanks again....next group buy will be over the top



Yeah, Butch, I'm thinking even those of us who participated in this group buy are regretting we passed up the opportunity to buy a [insert item name here].  So, along with the folks who missed out entirely on this one, we might have enough interest to do this again in March.  We'll see.


----------



## jamiller99

Michael,

My first box arrived yesterday -- very fast!  Thanks again for all of your efforts, it had to be a lot of work with all of the different items.

John


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by jamiller99_
> 
> Michael,
> 
> My first box arrived yesterday -- very fast!  Thanks again for all of your efforts, it had to be a lot of work with all of the different items.
> 
> John



We aim to please. 

I gotta make a confession.  Son_of_Proud_Poppa spent a few days home from school this week due to illness.  Strep throat.  So, he was able to help me get these orders out.  Don't worry, though.  He didn't touch any of your items, John.  I gave him very specific instructions - "DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES TOUCH MR. MILLER'S PARTS!!!"

One time he inadvertently picked up your item 148262 Valentine's Red Swirl Style Acrylic Blank.  I freaked.  I said, "Son?!?  What'd I tell you?  That's John Miller's 148262 Valentine's Red Swirl Style Acrylic Blank.  I told you not to touch his parts under any circumstances."  

But, my boy's no slouch.  He's quick on his feet and he says, "Pop, that JB fella ordered one of these.  Why don't you take one from his box and replace it with this contaminated one?  No one will ever know."

So, that's we did.  You got the squeaky clean blank and ol' JB's probably got strep right about now.  Lucky for JB my boy didn't have the pink eye or something like that.  I hate the pink eye. Don't get me started talking about the pink eye.


----------



## jamiller99

)))

That's ok on the valentine red blanks -- turns out the recipient (good guess on Valentine's Day btw) is sick enough on her own that the bugs you sent to JB wouldn't have mattered anyway........


----------



## turff49

Box 2 arrived yesterday. Wasn't at the office so didn't get it until today. But man am I one happy camper!!!


----------



## Varinokid

*jumps up & down* "the mail came today!" *squeals* "There's that package I been waiting for!" *rips box open and put them in organized box thingie*  *squeals* "Which one should I make today?" *squeals*

That's exactly what happened when I got my package from this group buy.  All the extra squeals were only cuz I had also gotten money back from college...It's a GREAT DAY.  

Count me in for the next group buy.  I'll definitely be part of it. Great job running this group buy..very smooth and quick on time too.  Kudos to ya Proud Papa!


----------



## Hosspen

Michael, I received my first shipment yesterday also and was well pleased. You've "done yourself proud,Poppa of 2". Thanks and I look forward to the rest of the order. That possible March order sounds like a winner too. Great Job on a time consuming endeavor!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Mike, Deb and Brian (for the seconmd time) -

Glad to hear you're happy with your shipments.  My living room is looking less like a Woodcraft showroom now, which is unfortunate because I like Woodcraft showrooms. 

By the way, how you coming with the strep throat, JB?  My boy's all better now.


----------



## W3DRM

Hmmmm, I can't wait for the back ordered items to come in! I'm jealous...


----------



## Draken

Me neither!  With my luck, the Woodcraft and the Craft Supplies USA group buys will both come in at the same time, then I'll have to decide which project I want to do next [stealth gloat] on the new Grizzly lathe I won.[/stealth gloat]


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

I'm going to Woodcraft this morning and I expect to pick up the first round of backordered items.  Unfortunately, that will not improve things for too many folks.  It is the second round of backordered items that most of y'all are waiting on.  Stay tuned for an update later today.


----------



## Hosspen

Michael,
PM received, paypal sent, PM sent. Thanks again for this group buy.
Sincerly,


----------



## Draken

Received my box last night, everything looks great!  I'm already looking at a couple of items I'd get if you do this again next month.  Thanks for all your work running this group buy!

Cheers!


----------



## jimmyers

Well just came back from a meeting and on my desk I see an envelope....

Now I will have to get the garage organized so I can make some perfume pens. 

That you again for running the group buy and organizing everything.


----------



## turff49

Package # 3 arrived today. I've got a lot of turning to do now.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by turff49_
> 
> Package # 3 arrived today. I've got a lot of turning to do now.



Then stop talking about it and get busy!    Sames goes for you, James and Jim.


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop talking about it and get busy!    Sames goes for you, James and Jim.



Tell that to the family so I can get some time in the shop.  Hopefully this weekend...


----------



## GoodTurns

mailman left me a package of pretty shiny things today, thanks for running this Mike!


----------



## wudwrkr

Michael,
Got my box of goodies today!!!!  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## negid

Thanks for the awesome group buy! Package came today and I'm as giddy as a schoolboy.


----------



## twoofakind

Thanks for the group buy, package arrived today.
Andy


----------



## Husky

Michael,

Received my package yesterday. Thank You for taking this on.

Stan


----------



## dachemist

Michael, received my package today.  Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## W3DRM

Michael, my package arrived yesterday. As others have said - THANK YOU!!!

You did a great job taking this on and it is really appreciated!


----------



## RHossack

Package arrived ... thanks!  Hopefully it's warm enough in the garage to make chips tomorrow.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

It looks like all y'all who waited for your backorders to come in are finally able to see your patience pay off.  Enjoy your toys and make something nice.  I'm hoping we'll do this again next month.  So, if there was something you regret not buying this time, you'll have another chance in March.


----------



## Jarheaded

Michael,
 You have done a fantastic job with a very large buy. I really appreciate all the work that you have put in on this and can't wait for the next one.
Thank you,
 Johnnie


----------



## Monty

Wanted to let you know I received the balance of my order today. 
Thanks again for putting this buy together.


----------



## JC_UAH

Michael,

Order received and everything looks great.

Thanks Again,
Jeff
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Dan_F

Michael---Received order, all present and accounted for. Thanks for undertaking this large task.

Dan


----------



## wlk

Michael,

Tell Proud MOMMA of 2 that she will be even prouder to have you run another group buy. I missed the last one by 15 minutes. (Computer and internet problems)

Wade


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by wlk_
> 
> Michael,
> 
> Tell Proud MOMMA of 2 that she will be even prouder to have you run another group buy. I missed the last one by 15 minutes. (Computer and internet problems)
> 
> Wade



I relay all comments to her, Wade, and I think we're wearing her down.  Stay tuned.


----------



## yooperbird

Got my package this weekend - thanks again for handling this group buy - you did a great job.


----------



## Gruntster

Got my package a couple days back, everything safe and sound. Thanks for running this buy.


----------



## RichAldrich

Michael:  Everything arrived today.  Thanks for taking care of everything.   rich


----------

